# looking at a new phone



## NTM2003 (May 16, 2017)

I am looking at getting a new phone I be upgrading from a iPhone 6s plus. I really don't like it because I have to be on wifi to update bigger apps, I am going for android this time. I am on Verizon wireless with unlimited data. storage is a big deal to for me. any ideas?


----------



## monim1 (Aug 20, 2017)

A lots fo things are there before going for a new one like camera, ram, processor and also the most important one is budget. If you share your budget it will be easier to find suitable according to ur budget. But only considering camera, I would suggest iphone 7 or 7plus or pixel XL. For power processor galaxy s8, s8 plus, oneplus 5, moto z.


----------



## notb (Aug 20, 2017)

monim1 said:


> A lots fo things are there before going for a new one like camera, ram, processor and also the most important one is budget. If you share your budget it will be easier to find suitable according to ur budget. But only considering camera, I would suggest iphone 7 or 7plus or pixel XL. For power processor galaxy s8, s8 plus, oneplus 5, moto z.


Actually, quite the opposite. 

If one's after CPU performance, iPhone 7 is the one to beat at the moment. A10 has by far the nest single-core performance and doesn't lose much in multi-core. And it's not just the raw power of A10 - it's also how efficient the whole system is.
A lot of resources are wasted under Android - that's why phones using it historically had way more grunt than Apple's.

However, if camera is the priority, there are quite a few phones better than the latest iPhone - including 2-3 generations of Samsung flagships (S8, S7 and even S6 most of the time).
The camera in iPhone 7 is not that great. It just has some software that makes photos look good (including the widely described background blur effect).


----------



## JalleR (Aug 20, 2017)

I went from a grate Samsung G S6 to an even grater S8 storage is "only" 64GB but you can put an 256GB SD in it soooo...   but a budget would be nice to know,


----------



## NTM2003 (Aug 20, 2017)

It’s official iOS 11 is the worst iOS apple has ever made maybe it’s just because it’s beta version getting some Dorid phone just not sure money ain’t a problem I pay monthly for a new phone not all at once so that’s a good deal


----------



## Agentbb007 (Aug 20, 2017)

Galaxy S8 or S8+ if you want the 6.2" screen.


----------



## NTM2003 (Aug 20, 2017)

I’m just concerned about the battery recall and and stuff like that the galaxy phones didn’t really have that problem just the note ones


----------



## JES (Aug 21, 2017)

You didn't say what your budget is, but personally I think going for the flagship phones is often a waste of money these days. Models for half the price offer almost the same performance (in terms of usability). The only reason to pay the flagship price for me would be to get the absolutely best camera, but as poster above said, S6, S7, S8 all have great cameras, so you can just buy an older Samsung flagship phone for half the price of a new one and get an excellent camera. The other issue with S8 is that they put the fingerprint reader at the back, which is why I would avoid it entirely, but I guess this is a subjective preference. As alternatives to Samsung, OnePlus (if you can find one) and Huawei are often considered to have the best price/performance.


----------



## NTM2003 (Aug 21, 2017)

I pay monthly for a new phone so really don’t matter. I have Verizon wireless so some phones ain’t capable with my plan. I’m guessing the Moto phone or the s8 plus.


----------



## Fizban (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a Moto Z Play, and got it for free with a 2 year Verizon contract not that long ago, but even if it wasn't free, it might be the phone I'd pick.

It's not the fastest phone, but it's "fast enough" as far as I'm concerned. It is however, the phone with the absolute best battery life.

Its battery life beats out the Moto Z and Moto Z Force primarily because it has a 1080P AMOLED while they have higher resolution screens. Maybe res matters to you, but to me the battery life is a bigger benefit. I mean, I don't want horrendous image quality, but for a 5.5" screen, 1080P is plenty pixel dense as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 21, 2017)

I have just purchased a new HTC U Ultra and I am more than pleased with it, especially  the larger screen.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 21, 2017)

Galaxy S8 will break just by looking at it and iPhone 7 is a sidegrade so I'd go with the S7 or one plus phone.


----------

